# Guys, I need lots of help



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

First, thank you for this forum; it is a great resource. 
I just sodded my yard with latitude bermuda 2 weeks ago. All is going well except that I'm having to mow every other day (with a difficult to use mower). Contributing to the problem is that my yard has 3 different levels, lots of slopes going in many directions, and it needs to be topdressed asap. 
Here are some questions:
1-with an irregular shaped and sloped yard, can I mow the same pattern, or do I need to vary the cut pattern?
2-is it too late to top-dress?
3-can I top-dress the areas with +\- 10% slope (will the sand stay)?
4-what fertilizer or general chemicals should I apply and when?
5-can I expect to mow every other day all summer?
6-where can I buy the maruyama machine with the landscape blade (can't find a dealer in the Austin area)?

Other info:
I'm using a California Trimmer 20" with a Honda 120
I with take delivery of a 25" Tru Cut this week
I'm trying to maintain a 1/2" height on the lawn
The string trimmer is difficult to cut as low as the lawn and look good
Thank you for any advice.


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

First, welcome to the The Lawn Forum! We're glad you're here! Second, I'm very jealous - Lat 36 is an awesome bermuda.

_1-with an irregular shaped and sloped yard, can I mow the same pattern, or do I need to vary the cut pattern?_

I would try to vary the pattern as much as you can. My experience is there will be a pattern that you clearly prefer - use it when you want your lawn to look its best. Then try to incorporate a couple other patterns for mid-week cuts, etc. For some areas like long narrow strips or steep slopes, it may only make sense to cut in one direction. In that case, I would just alternate which end you start from, so that your stripes aren't always in the same direction. The goal here is to try to avoid developing a "grain" in the turf.​
_2-is it too late to top-dress?_

No, it should actually recover faster when the days are hot and the nights are warm. Do you have irrigation? Having adequate water available will help speed the recovery. I would probably wait until the new sod takes root, so that you don't introduce the stress of topdressing to turf that is already stressed. That said, your lawn looks good and your mowing frequency doesn't indicate that it is stressed. As far as how late in the season you can topdress, I would just want to see full recovery before the lawn goes dormant.​
_3-can I top-dress the areas with +\- 10% slope (will the sand stay)?_

In areas with steep slopes, I would do multiple light topdressings if possible. This will help minimize runoff if you get a hard rain. You will likely get some sand movement, but just keep working it back where it belongs with a broom or rake until everything firms back up.​
_4-what fertilizer or general chemicals should I apply and when?_

There are a lot of options here, but you'll definitely want to begin a pre-emergent regimen once the new sod is established. Most of us use Prodiamine. If you haven't already, read up on the Bermuda Triangle. I fertilize my bermuda every 4-6 weeks or so during the growing season. Let us know if you need help choosing a fertilizer.​
_5-can I expect to mow every other day all summer?_

A plant growth regulator (PGR) will help with that. The most popular PGR active ingredient used here is any of the generic Trinexapac-ethyl products. It is possible to reduce mowing frequency by about 50% with a PGR. Good stuff. :thumbup:​
_6-where can I buy the maruyama machine with the landscape blade (can't find a dealer in the Austin area)?_

Does the Maruyama USA website have a dealer search? My office blocks that site for some reason. Another option may be maruyamaparts.com. Their website isn't the easiest to navigate, but it may be worth a call. I ordered an attachment from them once and got it pretty quick (I think they shipped it from a warehouse in Louisiana).​


----------



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

Ware! You are the MAN!

JB


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

jbrown said:


> Ware! You are the MAN!
> 
> JB


+1 Standing ovation. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

Ware
Thank you very much!
Yes, it is all irrigated, and it is all VERY rooted. I can't believe that it has only been down 15 days!
I'm going to top-dress this weekend. I'm having 15yds of the finest sand possible this week. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

How much area are you working with?


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Concretestorm said:


> Ware
> Thank you very much!
> Yes, it is all irrigated, and it is all VERY rooted. I can't believe that it has only been down 15 days!
> I'm going to top-dress this weekend. I'm having 15yds of the finest sand possible this week. I'll keep you updated.


Take pics of the sand job as you're working with it and start another thread. We all love to follow those.


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

Ware said:


> How much area are you working with?


about 10k


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

Alan said:


> Concretestorm said:
> 
> 
> > Ware
> ...


will do


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Concretestorm said:


> 1-with an irregular shaped and sloped yard, can I mow the same pattern, or do I need to vary the cut pattern?
> *Around the edges or clean up pass or two I tend to go clockwise one time, counter clockwise the next pass/day*
> 
> 2-is it too late to top-dress?
> ...


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

He did say he has many slopes, perhaps making the trucut the best fit ?

Is that a windmill?


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> He did say he has many slopes, perhaps making the trucut the best fit ?
> 
> Is that a windmill?


yes, it is a windmill. also, that old stone structure is a 100 year old cistern that we converted to a swimming pool.


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

Ware,
i got in touch with the area rep for maruyama, and he helped me get the LB30 with the landscape blade. That machine is so awesome that words can't describe. total game changer!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Concretestorm said:


> jayhawk said:
> 
> 
> > He did say he has many slopes, perhaps making the trucut the best fit ?
> ...


That's really cool - would like to see more pics! :thumbup:


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

Ware said:


> Concretestorm said:
> 
> 
> > jayhawk said:
> ...


Ware,
i got in touch with the area rep for maruyama, and he helped me get the LB30 with the landscape blade. That machine is so awesome that words can't describe. total game changer!

i will upload more pictures of the windmill and pool (when (if) i ever finish mowing)


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Concretestorm said:


> Ware,
> i got in touch with the area rep for maruyama, and he helped me get the LB30 with the landscape blade. That machine is so awesome that words can't describe. total game changer!


Glad to hear that - they aren't cheap, but make trimming at _reel low_ heights a breeze. :nod:

Did you get the dedicated unit or the power head/attachment setup?


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

Ware said:


> Concretestorm said:
> 
> 
> > Ware,
> ...


dedicated unit. it cost $700, and it is worth twice that. with the slope in my yard and many weird angles, there are several large areas that can't be mowed. to be able to cut it 1/2" without string burn lines is awesome.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Concretestorm said:


> dedicated unit. it cost $700, and it is worth twice that. with the slope in my yard and many weird angles, there are several large areas that can't be mowed. to be able to cut it 1/2" without string burn lines is awesome.


...not to mention no clippings thrown back into your shins, shoes and socks. It just lays the grass down ever so neatly. :thumbup:


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That's really cool.


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

Ware said:


> That's really cool.


Thank you very much.

I'm top-dressing tomorrow. i'll take some pictures.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Concretestorm said:


> I'm top-dressing tomorrow. i'll take some pictures.


Please do...we love pics.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow, that place looks gorgeous. I'm jealous of that metal roof, too. Congrats on the amazing homestead.


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Wow, that place looks gorgeous. I'm jealous of that metal roof, too. Congrats on the amazing homestead.


Thank you very much. I'm really worried what my lovely bride is going to say tomorrow night when our yard looks like a beach!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Concretestorm said:


> Thank you very much. I'm really worried what my lovely bride is going to say tomorrow night when our yard looks like a beach!


Just tell her some people from the internet said it would be fine. :lol:


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

Ware said:


> Concretestorm said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you very much. I'm really worried what my lovely bride is going to say tomorrow night when our yard looks like a beach!
> ...


Haha, I'll tell her just that and report back.


----------



## HitEmTrue (Apr 25, 2017)

Cool yard!



Ware said:


> Concretestorm said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you very much. I'm really worried what my lovely bride is going to say tomorrow night when our yard looks like a beach!
> ...


Too funny!


----------

